# help needed with flash interactivity



## wicky (Mar 23, 2004)

i think this should be pretty simple, but i have no idea how it works.

i need to make a rotating image of a piece of jewellery for a web pitch, similar to a QTVR object (rather than scene), but with an interactive control. 

i've had the photographer take 24 pictures at 15° increments, and animating it in flash would be fine, but i don't really know how to create the interactivity. I've checked out the tut's., on flashkit, but so far haven't found the right tutorial.

does anybody have the URL to a decent appropriate tutorial, or have any idea how i might achieve the interactive bit.

ta


----------



## mdnky (Mar 23, 2004)

You might be better off using either QTVR or a Java applet.


----------



## wicky (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks, and you may well be right. However......

 I don't own QTVR for OSx
 I'm a designer, or at best a developer, but  definitely not a programmer, ...... i"m unsure about writing rock solid Java code.
 the client has specifically asked for an interactive flash movie.

I am curious though. Why do you suggest QTVR, or a Java Applet over Flash? The image rotation only has to be seen form a single point of view (it's more of a gimmick than anything else really). How would this be easier in the form of a Java Applet, and wouldn't even a very well optimised QTVR movie be bigger than the flash equivelant?


----------



## uoba (Mar 23, 2004)

Have you looked at Macromedia Director? This has 3d capabilities. I know you're case isn't precisely 3d as you state, but it may have leanings towards the facilities that you need.


----------



## wicky (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for your suggestions (I hadn't really thought too much about alternatives), and I can see your reasoning, but surely these are overly complicated solutions.

It isn't 3D at all really, it will just appear that way because that's what the images happen to be. What I'm looking for, more specifically, is a scroll bar that works almost identically to the one on a scrolling text box. Instead of showing text moving up and down (or from side to side), I want it to show a series of stills, to be displayed one at a time in a designated space.

I thought that there might be an easy way to do this, ie. some code that would track key frames on the timeline. 

A rough example: 24 shots of an object with 15° of rotation in each subsequent shot, and a scroll bar that's 24mm long. Each time the scroll bar is moved 1mm, it would replace the current image for the next image on the timeline.

I'm sure that this must be very simple in flash, and I understand how it would work in principal, but I know very little about writing actionscript, and unfortunately the deadline doesn't permit much in the way of research (c'est la vie).

Cheers for the advice though. Much appreciated.


----------



## wicky (Mar 23, 2004)

Wicked!! I just got a response from someone on flashkit, and I think they may have solved the issue. This is what I was trying to describe, in my slightly clumsy way. =)

http://odin.prohosting.com/~oldnew/playertruck.html

Thanx again


----------



## mdnky (Mar 24, 2004)

wicky said:
			
		

> I am curious though. Why do you suggest QTVR, or a Java Applet over Flash? The image rotation only has to be seen form a single point of view (it's more of a gimmick than anything else really).



Chances are you could find a OS java applet already available for this type of thing.  

I say Java due to consideration on accessibility as a minor issue, but mainly due to the fact that the Java type ones are a sinch to update.  Usually they use plain JPG or GIF images, with a list file of some type.  If you want to change the 'product' you've done the tour for, or have multiple tours...then all you need to mess with are the images and list files.  The applet doesn't change.

Flash would seem to require a complete rewrite if you were to change something, and separate files for multiple tours.


----------



## wicky (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, but i'm still unsure how that differs from Flash? In Flash wouldn't you just update the library links with a list for the new images?

The compatability issue is relevant either, because (get this) the client actually thinks making people download a plugin will make them appear more exclusive, and therefore better! some people have a afairly strange view of the world. I think they just want Flash, because they were told it's cool.

Ahh well

Thnaks again


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 24, 2004)

QTVR would make sense. Otherwise you could try using Swish or some stuff. The website example you had didnt load.


----------



## wicky (Mar 24, 2004)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> QTVR would make sense. Otherwise you could try using Swish or some stuff. The website example you had didnt load.



.... Really? I've just tried it again, and had no problems. Have another look.


----------



## evildan (Mar 24, 2004)

woks fine for me...  does it us nextFrame() and prevFrame() functions?


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2004)

wicky said:
			
		

> The compatability issue is relevant either, because (get this) the client actually thinks making people download a plugin will make them appear more exclusive, and therefore better! some people have a afairly strange view of the world. I think they just want Flash, because they were told it's cool.



Sounds like you're working for M$!  Oh well, always some weird ones out there.  Good luck with it.


----------



## wicky (Mar 25, 2004)

Yup, that's pretty close to the mark.... 

<rant>

Clients who want to be seen as "kewl", and have a fairly substantial budget. I know it sounds like the ideal bit of work, but sadly they are complete muppets! .... blah, blah, etc.

</end rant>

Cheers


----------



## mdnky (Mar 25, 2004)

While it may seem weird, I'll actually turn those clients away.  I build accessible, compliant, proper sites only.  The idea of the web is to get information across to an audience in an easy manner, not wow people.  Most of the time you can do both, but if you have to pick one over the other than the 'wow' will loose.


----------

